# Need advice on bait/cast nets



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive never thrown a cast net. I would like to catch my own bait now and then and also if I see a school of mullet I wouldnt mind nabbing some of those , but wouldnt be my primary purpose.

I hear nets referred to as "bait nets" and "cast nets". I guess a "bait net" is just a cast net with smaller mesh. Am I right? I dont really want to go out and buy two nets if one will do. Im guessing you can catch mullet in a smaller mesh suitable for bait, but you cant catch bait in a bigger mesh unless it's big bait.

Would like some advice on what radius to buy, what mesh size, material, and what brand.

I went to Academy and they had "Tournament Choice" ( Academy brand ) with "nylon" or "monofilament". Went to walmart and their cast net section had been raped and pillaged. 

Much thanks as always.

CL


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Mullet nets have a larger mesh which usually lets them sink faster. Bait nets have a smaller mesh. You can certainly catch mullet in a bait net but the sink rate may cause you to loose some fish. This may not be an issue in water that is say 2' deep but any deeper may be a problem.......i think.

I'm no expert but that's what I've always thought.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you have never thrown a net before start out by getting a 3' radius (6' long) regular monofilament 3/8" mesh bait net. They arenot expensive and you will find it easier to learn with this net. Once you get good, and it will take a while, you will be able to grab this net and throw it really fast without having to "make it up". I mean you will not have to "make" on half of the net in one hand and half in the other. You can catch Mullet in this size net but not very often and I would definately not use it target Mullet. You will find out that's it's a blast just catching your own bait.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are just starting out, I would just go to Wal-Mart and buy their bait net. I would go no smaller than 6ft. I have some larger nets that I use when I go out in the gulf which are more expensive. I have a 8ft walmart net for everyday use so when I get hung up on some rocks I'm not pissed off. It kind sucks but instead of throwing away$200, I only throw away around $50. Also a walmart net can pay for itself in 2 to 3 trips. I believe mine is either 3/8 of 1/2 inch mesh.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

After you decide on a net....go to you tube...they have several great videos on casting techniques.



John


----------



## ADVGUY (Aug 13, 2008)

Youtube cast net. Good vids on throwing a net. If you ever get out to Brunson net in Foley, they have a great selection of nets. Different weights,mesh sizes and lengths. They will even let you throw one there. Very knowledgable about nets. I got a 8', 3/8 mesh net with 1.5# lead per foot for sinking fast. 100 bucks. They are on the left about a mile west of 59 0n 98. Good luck.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i learned to throw with a wal mart net. it was a 9' mullet net. go ahead and get a 9'. i think they are only $50. if you catch a stump or a crab trap you wont be losing $110 on a custom net. i still throw the wal mart $50 net and eat mullet all the time. it probably wont sink as fast as a hand made net but its not a competetion right. my.02 i think they sale a 9' in a bait net. i have gone after mullet with a bait net and spent half my time picking out pinfish and other minnows.


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

You can go see Jimmy at Johnson nets over on Massachusets and W street. Sometimes he has used nets for sale and can also show you how to throw them. Once you get good, I would go to him for a custome net. I have both mullet and bait nets from him and they throw great. His number is

432-5262

[email protected]


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive always just bought cheap ones from walmart. they last a few good years and are easy to repair. plus they accomplish what you are trying to do, catch bait...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/30/2009)*ive always just bought cheap ones from walmart. they last a few good years and are easy to repair. plus they accomplish what you are trying to do, catch bait...




That is good advice...Especially if you are a beginner..These are good nets and if you get hung up or such you wont be too mad...Maybe start out with a 6 ft net bait net..As you get better maybe get a better net..I have a Johnson Mullet Net and love it!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I went to academy and got a 4ft radius ( 8ft) mono 3/8. I watched 4 different you tube videos, all with some formula for casting that seemed more complicated than my calculus courses in college. I through at least a hundred times and got better, but couldnt get it nailed down. All those videos are way too complicated, but I guess if you have a big net, they are probably more appropriate. Then I went to youtube and searched for "small castnet".

I found this good ole boy 




His whole video is 37 seconds, while the others were like 5 minutes. His method was like 3 steps, the others were like 12. I threw it good first time and have been able to throw it good fairly consistently since!


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Dew2Fish & Dylan 100% about Johnsons Cast nets. They do not have a fancy looking set up nor a big set up but if you think about it you watch people returning from an offshore Marlin fishing day and some have had showers, a hot meal, clean clothes that look pressed, and often drinking gin and tonic etc HOWEVER, when you see two guys with 200 big fat jar heads they are the ones in a 20yr old beat-up pickup thats 2wheel drive but has mudders on the back and tires of his great aunts Buick Skylark on the front. They are totin a cooler(for the Old Milwaukee) and a few buckets and drag bags full of mullet. When they open the cooler in the truck while your admiring their apparent catch and their cut off jean shorts with all 4 legs different lengths you suddenly notice about 500# more black mullet.

I have always held mullet fishermen in the highest regard. My father and I used to wade hours and hours for miles andmiles so it seemed on my six year old legs which always had the inshore route due to depth but was it fun. Even better, and you will ALL admit it, was the gillnet! I agree 200% with the net ban and actually did an independent study so to speak in Advanced Placement Dual Enrollment English (high school credit and college credit in same class) on the pros and cons of the net ban. Got a 100 the only 100 in the whole JR class on it. Shows what you can accomplish when you are interested in the suject matter!! But you must admit the little blue boat with black spider paint in it floating along deploying the mono curtain of death was so fascinating to me. I didn't waste ANYTHING from it. One time we caught a few menhaden which was actually the 1st menhaden I ever knew of and there was at least one blue crab eating it already. Dad said NO WAY are we taking those home in the cooler with the mullet so I did a few experiments and was satisfied. Every trip theeafter I had a half size crab trap and a crab net with me. Any loose pogies in the trap, any loose crabs in my net then bucket. I did eat and clean all the croakers, pinfish etc anything we caught. GLAD THEY ARE GONE NOW!!!!

I have a video on the art of throwing a castnet which was for sale this past weekend for like $1-$2 at our yard sale and I don't think it sold. If it didn't and you are interested I'll 99% for sure be at T&W Flea on Sat and another random Yard around town on Sunday. I'll look and see tonight and if I have it you can dodge the sales if you wish and get it. I wish you would come get it(if you want it) from the Flea cuz you may find a few other "can't live withouts too'.

I'll check and get back in a pm

Creighton Parker

Also, I wasn't gonna reveal my foolfilled foolproof method of throwing a bait/cast net but I will. First, get a top notch net from TJ Johnson and get it in your size and weight. Then when you decide to go fishing make 100% certain that you have either a Quint Higdon, Cam Johnson, Ted Gagnet, Mickey Parker, Brian Morris, Matt McLeod, Brennon "Kid" Moore, Bert Barocco, Joel Zalud, Chris Burelson, Rodney Williard and maybe on e or two I'm missing mounted to your bow for the day and then you watch the pogies come over the rail, onto the deck, slide past the post, to an awaiting Haily McLarnan, Geoff Persell, ****** Nate, or the like waiting WITH a scoop net to put them in the well WITHOUT EVER TOUCHING THEM WITH YOUR HANDS!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I am HOOKED! Went to a place near my house, threw right off the shore where it didnt look like there was anything... bam! Must have been twenty finger mullet, small pinfish, small croaker, small catfish, shrimp!!! Woo hoo I should have bought a net months ago! I had enough bait for a whole week lol. Awesome


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The small cheap nets are easy to throw. But if you buy a larger net, and you will, you will need a mullet net and a bait net. When you get to the 10-12' nets a cheap one will make you want to buy bait. At this point check out the good nets and you'll understand why they're more. If you're wading for mullet a lighter 10' net is standard. If you're catching bait from shore or a boat a 12' bait net makes more sense. Good luck

Chris


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im sure I'll graduate to a bigger one soon, Im having a blast with this one for now cant wait to go catch some bait saturday night so I can go fishing early sunday morning.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Casting is awesome fun. I grew up doing it in Charleston for shrimp and mullet. My mom taught me when I was 9 and we use our mouth to hold part of it. I tried to do it without using my teeth but I screw it up every time. I don't like the 1/2" mesh because the threadfins find themselves gill netted 99% of the time and I spend too much time picking them all out. I have a 12' but around here, the smaller one would work better for me since I cast from knee deep water and not from a dock or boat like I am used to. I also practiced in my yard growing up. As long as you have a good patch of ground, you can cast it to get the hang of the fling. I'm glad you like it but you gotta save some bait for the rest of us!!


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I just watched that YOUTUBE video you posted, man that was crazy! I have never seen anyone make a net up that way, but it obviously works.

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *beulahboy (8/2/2009)*I just watched that YOUTUBE video you posted, man that was crazy! I have never seen anyone make a net up that way, but it obviously works.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that!




hahaha, more than one way to skin a cat and it works everytime for me, you are most welcome!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I use the cheaper mono nets and (bait and mullet) they work just fine for me. One tip on those, it helps to soak them every so often in hair conditioner to keep them soft and clean. I'm doing it right now....mmmmm coconut nets.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

cool ill remember that thanks. I prefer jojoba LOL


----------



## mrking (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-throw-a-cast-net-250556/

Take a look at this video. simple and stay drier.


----------

